# Montreal Gazette - Article on Guerrier Nordique 2011



## ggranatstein (22 Mar 2011)

Published today by the Montreal Gazette with the usual disclaimers:

http://www.montrealgazette.com/business/legal-matters/real+life+experience/4483520/story.html



> *A real-life JAG experience in northern Quebec*
> 
> By Gabriel Granatstein, Special to the Montreal Gazette
> 
> ...


----------

